# What army do you beat the easiest?



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

Just an informal poll to lay out who hates to face what: What are the armies that make you smile when you see them across the table and think "Alright, I should have this tabled by turn 4"?

I'm lacking in experience myself, but so far, it's Orks. Between grot shield, cans with KFF, suicide koptas in turn 1 and the sheer amount of killing you have to do to accomplish anything (Since they won't run until you have turned that mob of 30 into a soccer team of 11), it's always stressful.


----------



## SHarrington (Jan 7, 2010)

Since the new Tyranid Codex came out, I have only played one game against necrons that lasted until turn 5.
They are just too fragile to survive against enmass drop pod/outflank/deepstrike armies. They always (except that once) get phased out by turn 4. Doom of Malantai, zoanthropes, biovores (now that they use large blast!), bone swords, trygons... the list goes on and on of things that just pulverize necrons.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I have to say codex marines- Im fairly sure that I have never lost to them... when my melta weaponry failed then died I had to rely on a little luck with my last melta to destroy a LR that would have lost me the game, but since I had already fired 4 meltas, 2 multimeltas and hit with 5 melta bombs at the damn thing I dont think you can call the last minute save 'lucky'.

Necrons are what I imagine most people will say but I dont think they are actually that easy to kill- they may be hard to lose too, but thats not the same as being easy to beat


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Imperial Guard. For a "new" codex army, they're distinctly underpowered unless you field a tournament army of 3+ Valkyries, and let's be honest, only the hardcore crowd have the resources to pull that off.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Space marines for me
A run a plasma heavy tau list and there armour goes down far to easy
They just seem to fall apart as I out manouveur and gun them.

I look at most marine armies and smile. Some i frown but normally smile


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Imperial Guard. For a "new" codex army, they're distinctly underpowered unless you field a tournament army of 3+ Valkyries, and let's be honest, only the hardcore crowd have the resources to pull that off.


Interesting, IG are probably the army that worry me the most... probably down to what they can do rather than what I have seen them do, but the potential is just crazy- in my mind I see them bringing 2-3 basilisk types, a couple of leman russes, hellhounds, chimeras, valks/vendettas and more troops then you could believe... yes I realise that even guard cant put that much firepower on the table, but its what I expect every time I play them (always get a 'is that it' feeling).


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> the drunk in the cornor


Corner is spelt "er", not "or" :grin:

I would say Tyranids are the easyest to beat, as my opponent took one Hive Tyrant and a Broodlord for Synapse:alcoholic: Even though i myself play Tyranids myself, DIE DIE BUGS!


----------



## Annabelle (Nov 24, 2008)

Whenever I see little men in power armor I smile. Thousand Sons are ap3


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Sethis said:


> Imperial Guard. For a "new" codex army, they're distinctly underpowered unless you field a tournament army of 3+ Valkyries, and let's be honest, only the hardcore crowd have the resources to pull that off.


There's quite a few competitive units within the IG Codex, and so long as you mainly stick to either an all-mech or all-infantry list then it works out fine, and it doesn't always have to be all MeltaVets.

Mech lists are relatively easy to win against...Hoards are a bit tougher and I need a decent amount of pie-plates to kill enough of them before any c/c ensues.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Annabelle said:


> Whenever I see little men in power armor I smile. Thousand Sons are ap3


Whenever I see thousand sons I smile... nids really dont care about S4 Ap3 weapons, especially since if they can rapid fire I know I can assault them 
- individual armies have strong/weak spots when they play ceryain types of armies, doesnt make them weak overall.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't have an army in particular, BUT I do smile when I see someone bring 5 units in a 2,000 pt game. I always max out as many units as possible with a varying degree of weaponry. Then I just whiddle down each unit until he has nothing left (in 4th I use to just whiddle them down until his units were too small to claim anything). There aren't that many tactics when you only got 5 units.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

All of them, I play orks! If we retreat an' win next time. if we die we'r dead and it don' count. So we always win!


But in all seriousness, I have can stretch a good game out of anyone whose built a nice anti-ork list. If our eldar player ever gets around to playing against me I'll probably have some trouble with him.

Oh and I used to lose to 4e Tyrannies alot, Genestealers used to be scary!


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

As an Ork player, I'd say my easiest opponents to defeat are Necron and Witch hunters. Chaos Marines would come in a close third. If it weren't for Lash, I don't think my Orks would've ever lost to Chaos Marines.

All three of these armies seem to have the same problem: they just don't have enough shooting to bring down the Orks, and can't break them in close combat either. They just don't have 'enough' attacks (either shooting or in close combat) either way.

The armies that give my Orks the most trouble are the blasted Eldar, and their infernal brothers the Dark Eldar. Lances cut my poor speed freaks to ribbons, and dire avengers backed up by a farseer (or in the Dark Eldar's case, ravagers with dissintegrators) make short work of my hordes.


----------



## BroodingLord (Feb 17, 2009)

Playing Nids i find the least scary army to be the space marines, slow, not enough general shooting and too much single shot melta stuff. With hordes of hormagaunts and trygons i just grin when i reach close combat. Unlike most other people here i hate fielding units which deal effectively with AV 14 tanks, especially the monolith heavy necrom lists i always seem to fight, its balls that it negates monstrous creature, only fexes and tyrannofexes can deal with them, maybe hive guard, necrons and mechanized guard armies is scary.


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

It would depend, but generally horde nid armies for me.
When I have 4 flamers in a squad, or 2 flamers and a heavy for normal sisters, plus immolaters with flamers, and an exorcist to take down the bigger beasties, I smile.
MC nid armies are alot tougher though.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

CSM are fairly easy to beat as a DE player lash doesn't affect my movement too much plus if the DP is in range to use it he's in range of one too many DL's or will soon be close to my archon which can get a higher S attack than the DP???


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

I've played tyanids for 4 years and have never lost to tau. The new book and trygons still havent arrived yet so I'll have to wait and see how tau do against the new nids. Outflank genestealers just destroy the little fire warriors. Winged tyrant gets into combat very early in game and destroys what ever he charged .
Theres just too mnay bugs for him to shoot down.
btw this is old nid book not new, Still wiaitng for new one to arrive


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I find Marines, Eldar and Tau all very easy. Marines are usually played by people who can't grasp the concept of strategy with both hands and a crane. I know that there are some great Marine players but the majority I've met expect the invincible Space Marines to be, well, invincible. Eldar are just too fragile with not much firepower and little CC ability. I also know that there are some great Eldar players, but the majority of Eldar players I know have played DoW for too long and think that Guardians on foot, without a Warlock, is a good idea and that in numbers you can win. They are most surprised to find that Guardians are only a few points less than a Chaos Marine, who has a better gun, better stats and better armour. Tau do not much and then die. Mow down the Fire Warriors and everything becomes remarkably easy.

Midnight


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

i love to see tau or eldar if flint is playing them. flint is new so he hasn't gotten used to hi units yet and tau just lose to a 10 man assualt unit wit jump pack chaappy who always seems to show up and ruin his day


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

My friends Ork army always gets shot to pieces by my Marines. He always manages to destroy around 90% of my army, but somehow I always win. This has more to do with his tactics rather than the army itself though. So far Eldar have been the hardest to fight IF they bring in more than one Fire Prism. They just slow the hell out of my armor while his speedy Eldar keep hiding out of range for the perfect moment to strike.

I'm sure I'll run on to tougher opponents down the road, but this is based off of what games I've had so far.


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

The nidzilla army is the worse for me. I don't know how easy it is to run in the new tyranid codex, but the 6 carnifexes and 2 hive tyrant list from the last edition was a destroyer. CSM just don't have enough firepower to take down that many monsters.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> Corner is spelt "er", not "or" :grin:
> 
> I would say Tyranids are the easyest to beat, as my opponent took one Hive Tyrant and a Broodlord for Synapse:alcoholic: Even though i myself play Tyranids myself, DIE DIE BUGS!



Easiest is spelled "eist" not "yest"

Space marines seem like the easiest to beat simply due to them being mid ground, and predictable. However, I don't speak from experience.


----------



## Leviticus (Mar 27, 2009)

Chaos is the easiest for me... My black templars seem to rip through everything- especially lash princes. Mmmm they're so yummy.

The hardest thing in chaos for me to kill is probably the berzerkers, it becomes a real "Who pops who's tank first" but I roll two land raiders, I'm typically on the winning end of rhino spam.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

High_Seraph said:


> i love to see tau or eldar if flint is playing them. flint is new so he hasn't gotten used to hi units yet and tau just lose to a 10 man assualt unit wit jump pack chaappy who always seems to show up and ruin his day


10 man assault squad is waaay over kill for fire warriors (not that theres anything wrong with that). last time I played Tau, a single boy took out a full squad of 12 fire warriors :victory:

anywho the easiest for me to beat has been space wolves. this may be in part due the the fact that every space wolf player, I've played, has a crazily decked out HQ that dies very fast when theres a good number of boyz around them.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Iron_Freak220 said:


> The nidzilla army is the worse for me. I don't know how easy it is to run in the new tyranid codex, but the 6 carnifexes and 2 hive tyrant list from the last edition was a destroyer. CSM just don't have enough firepower to take down that many monsters.


5 Tervigons, 3 trygons plus possible harpies... thats more T6 wounds then before and its going to have far far far far more of a hoard aspect to it, with full synapse support. 
I think it would be both really boring to play and to play against but its pretty unkillable (but it will likely lose any KP mission).


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

I play horde Orks, and for me Tau, codex Marines, Inquisition, and Necrons are all guaranteed wins. Dark eldar pretty much fall in this category as well, depending on if I'm using biker nobs. If I'm not, it's an easy win. If I am, a degree of strategery may need to be involved. 

The only armies really capable of giving me trouble are Eldar, CSM, Space Wolves, IG, and other Orks. I haven't lost to any of these recently, but a little more work is involved.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

mynameisgrax said:


> As an Ork player, I'd say my easiest opponents to defeat are Necron and Witch hunters. Chaos Marines would come in a close third. If it weren't for Lash, I don't think my Orks would've ever lost to Chaos Marines.
> 
> All three of these armies seem to have the same problem: they just don't have enough shooting to bring down the Orks, and can't break them in close combat either. They just don't have 'enough' attacks (either shooting or in close combat) either way.
> 
> The armies that give my Orks the most trouble are the blasted Eldar, and their infernal brothers the Dark Eldar. Lances cut my poor speed freaks to ribbons, and dire avengers backed up by a farseer (or in the Dark Eldar's case, ravagers with dissintegrators) make short work of my hordes.


Lol my not-very efficient noise marine csm army so far got record of total 48 ork kills in one round those sonic blasters rape orks if they come out into open. 
So orks and SM are my easyest, too bad there are very few players of those armies here localy (like 2-3 orks and maybe not even that many sm), but i only lost 1 to sm where the guy proxied some th/ss termies and i hadnt even read sm codex before because i find them boring, so you can imagine my schock when i found out they got 3 fucking + invu save, and it was too late, played only a few games against orks but it was usualy a massacre, and i hate orks personaly (ideologicaly i might add), could add a trait of "prefered enemyrks" for me and my army, but not that many ork players as i mentioned x)

So far most trouble i had was with eldar - Eldrads psych block screws up princes (and i like to take 2) either if they take lash or warptime, and its hard to kill those damn wehicles with all the protective thingies, seer council didnt seem to cause that much trouble somehow though.


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

i beat space wolves the easiest they belong to my friends little bro
i think he plays them rong becuase the list he uses is supposed to be realy hard to beat
i play basic marines by the way


----------



## ManWithaPlan (Feb 15, 2010)

You have to consider also the player using the army and how they play. I'm personally terrified of 'nids because this girl who plays them is beastly with them. But in the hands of someone who doesn't completely understand how they work then that fight could end up being extremely easy.

Human error aside, I smile when I see a Tau player setting up across from me. For whatever reason I have zero respect for them, and necrons.


----------

